# Cold smoked chicken



## williamzanzinger (Jan 24, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone ever cold smoked chicken for further use in a recipe such as jumbalaya or other stews?


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 24, 2008)

Can't cold smoke chicken ever......chicken need's to be hot smoked to get it out of the danger zone before those lil nasties can start growing!
And yes, smoked chicken is excellent in jambalaya!!


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 24, 2008)

Smoke a whole chicken. Pull all the meat and save for later use. It works great.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes, i understand the danger zone, I was taking for granted you understood i meant well below 40 degrees at all times, thats a given. I know I can add the cooked meat,and the carcass makes a wonderful stock, that would be the natural inclination, i just wondered if anyone had cold smoked it and if there was a noticable difference like a less dry chicken. Thanks anyway.


----------



## cindynz (Sep 29, 2015)

How long do you cold smoke a whole chicken for. I always use ice in the bottom of my smoker to keep it cold but have only done breasts.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 29, 2015)

cindynz said:


> How long do you cold smoke a whole chicken for. I always use ice in the bottom of my smoker to keep it cold but have only done breasts.


You probably wont get many posts on this since this thread was started 7 years ago.

For safeties sake I would not cold smoke a whole chicken or turkey, even if the smoker was below 40°f degrees. If you do cold smoke whole muscle meats (steak, pork chops, etc) be sure and thoroughly sanitize and clean everything that the meat is going to touch before and after your smoke.  I cold smoke pork chops, steaks, and tuna. The smoker is always below 40°f and the typical smoke time is around 2 hours.


----------



## wade (Sep 29, 2015)

cindynz said:


> How long do you cold smoke a whole chicken for. I always use ice in the bottom of my smoker to keep it cold but have only done breasts.


You certainly can cold smoke chicken breast so long as you cure it first. You could do this like a duck breast and cover it in a salt sugar dry brine for 48 hours before smoking or, preferably, also with Cure#1 or #2.


----------

